# How not to unload a truck



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Thank god he used his face to cushion the fall. :blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Faceplant......


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Faceplant......


Epic faceplant!!

Pete


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Dude just balled up and took that cement floor like a boss.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Walk it off, walk it off. Get that man a beer.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

Dang... I bet that hurt!


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

derekwalls said:


> Dude just balled up and took that cement floor like a boss.


I was taking a drink of water when I read this...you now owe me a keyboard...lol.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Aight


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

new bifocals.


----------

